# SSD /tmp /vat/tmp und Swap

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich erstelle immer eine extra Partition für /tmp / und /var/tmp.

Kann man das auch auf einer SSD so machen?

Legt man die Swap Prtition auch auf die SSD?

----------

## __bjoern

Hi,

/tmp auf einer SSD ist jetzt weniger problematisch. Ich persönlich hab /var auf ner extra Partition (ausserhalb der SSD). Was du beachten musst ist, dass Portage auf /var/tmp die Pakete baut, was bei einem Update sehr viel schreibt. Das würde ich nicht auf ne SSD machen. Ich hab die swap Partition auch nicht auf der SSD. Da dort sehr viel geschrieben wird, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher mal voll laufen sollte. Aber die Meinungen gehen da auseinander.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Machen kann man das auf jedenfall,

auf die Qualität & Lebensdauer sollte das bei neueren SSDs nicht mehr gehen,

ich hab bei mir allerdings /tmp, /var/tmp und die Swap auch alle in den Arbeitsspeicher verlegt,

da mir die stetigen Zugriffe wegen kleiner (vor allem temporärer) Dateien auf die SSD nicht sein müssen

Meine SSD ist noch eine etwas ältere Intel 520 SSD - vom Controller her sollte sie es verkraften, billig war sie damals aber nicht gerade, daher die etwas zurückhaltende Nutzung  :Rolling Eyes: 

(wobei ich einen Teil aber auch also Cache-Device für ZFS nutze)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn du systemd nutzt, dann wird /tmp sowieso als tmpfs gemountet. Und der Rest hängt davon ab, wie viel Speicher du hast. Wenn genug da ist, dann solltest du wenigstens /var/tmp/portage auch als tmpfs mounten. Swap sollte man besser nicht auf ein SSD legen.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hmm also ich bekomme das Gefühl das eine SSD nicht besonders langlebig ist oder ? Wenn man schon aufpassen muss mit swap und var/tmp

Was macht man da bei einem Notebook ? Wollte mir eine SSD dafür kaufen aber hmm irgendwie komme ich jetzt davon wieder ab.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6459/samsung-ssd-840-testing-the-endurance-of-tlc-nand

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7173/samsung-ssd-840-evo-review-120gb-250gb-500gb-750gb-1tb-models-tested/3

http://techreport.com/review/26523/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-casualties-on-the-way-to-a-petabyte

Also so schlecht kommen die gar nicht mal weg bei den Dauertests   :Wink: 

es basiert wohl eher auf einer Angewohnheit, dass man Flashspeicher (noch) nicht so über den weg traut (wobei die aktuellen SSDs mit dem alten Flash-Speicher ohne wear levelling gar nicht mehr vergleichbar ist)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wear_leveling

In dem Sinne sind eigentlich SSDs mit MLC (z.B. jede halbwegs aktuelle von Crucial) gegenüber SSDs mit TLC zu empfehlen (besonders auch, wenn man die aktuellen Probleme mit z.B. Samsung's Evo oder Basic SSDs in das Gedächtnis ruft)

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8528/micron-m600-128gb-256gb-1tb-ssd-review-nda-placeholder

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe jetzt eine SSD seit ca. 3 Wochen im Einsatz.

Nur beim Trimm Befehl hängt es noch. Jedes mal werden 141 GB getrimmt. 

Nach einem Neustart dann wieder genauso viel. Ist das richtig? 

Führe den Trimm Befehl noch von Hand aus um die Ausgabe zu sehen.

Mounte per fstab:

/dev/sda2               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

Ist das soweit richtig?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Welche SSD ist es denn ?

mit TRIM wäre ich vorsichtig: bei manchen SSDs kann es zu Hängern und im Extremfall zu Datenverlust führen - andere (z.B. Intel SSDs benötigen teils diesen gar nicht, da sie es automatisch ausführen)

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Ext4

```
noatime,discard
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Discard führt das doch automatisch aus. Also entweder discard ohne manuell trim. Steht doch auch so in dem von dir verlinkte Wiki.

```
There is no need for the discard flag if you run fstrim periodically.
```

Und je nachdem, wo man gerade liest, wird vor beidem gewarnt. Besonders vor discard, es soll die Performance beeinträchtigen.

----------

## Tinitus

D meinst also nichts machen? Im Ubuntu Wiki wird beschrieben, daß dort (unter Ubuntu) fstrim als cron Job wöchentlich läuft.

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM

Ah noch was:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=187091

https://nedoboi.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/tiny-tips-ssd-and-linux-enable-trim-and-check-if-it-works/

muß ich nachher mal checken...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Lies dir einfach das verlinkte Wiki mal von Anfang bis Ende durch. Da wird eigentlich alles erklärt.

Und das könnte auch helfen: http://www.pro-linux.de/artikel/2/1767/tipps-zur-ssd-optimierung.html

----------

## musv

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> https://nedoboi.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/tiny-tips-ssd-and-linux-enable-trim-and-check-if-it-works/
> 
> muß ich nachher mal checken...

 

Hab ich grad mal ausprobiert. Geht wohl nur für ext4:

```

0,15: device not found in /dev
```

----------

## toralf

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Nur beim Trimm Befehl hängt es noch. Jedes mal werden 141 GB getrimmt. 
> 
> 

 Bekannter bug, einfach gar nicht manuell trimmen. Für meine SSD habe ich hier im Lenovo in /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/sda3               /               btrfs           noatime,discard,compress=lzo,ssd_spread        0 0
```

und bin damit ganz zufrieden. Anbei, bei 12 GB RAM habe ich auch gleich noch dies hier gemacht :

```
tmpfs           /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs           auto,noatime,nodiratime

tmpfs           /tmp                    tmpfs           auto,noatime,nodiratime

tmpfs           /mnt/ramdisk            tmpfs           auto,noatime,nodiratime

```

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

also bei mir klappt es mit ext4 nach dem Howto im Ubuntu Forum.

----------

